# Avery Mallard Shells



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

What do you guys think of the Avery duck shells? I went in to sportsmans yesterday and was going to buy half a dozen full body mallards to mix in with my honkers. After spotting the feeding mallard shells I changed my mind and bought a dozen of them for almost the same price. Personally I think the feeders look just like the FB mallards. So now im going to buy a 8 FB black ducks instead of mallards. Just wondering what everyone thinks of the shells and if youve had any experience with them.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

what did they cost ya? 
I want to buy some sort of field duck decoys too..not sure what to get. Full bodies or shells? Shells would be just fine i think.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Get the shells, they are just the full bodies with the bottom cut off. They look the same and cost less.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

They cost 119.99 a dozen compared to 200 per dozen for full bodies. If you are just getting feeders they look almost exactly the same.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Unless the ducks get under and look, they will never know the difference. From 100 feet up, they look just alike... :wink:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

makes sense to me. I usually just use a couple mojos in the middle of my goose dekes and i shoot lots of ducks but, it seems there is a time in the season where some of the birds are wary coming down so i suppose it is time to get the field dekes.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This is hilarious, you can barely give goose shells away because they apparently don't work worth a damn and some are droolin' over themselves for half ducks.

You guys are a hoot. :lost:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> This is hilarious, you can barely give goose shells away because they apparently don't work worth a damn and some are droolin' over themselves for half ducks.
> 
> You guys are a hoot. :lost:


Oh my talk about the ole kick in the shorts! :beer: Thank you for the much needed giggle.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

What are you trying to say Redleg?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If your going to build a spread on a "strict" budget then by all means go shells.
Here, I'll give you a leg up. The cost on the fullbody mallards are right at $58.00 for 6. Negotiate and get what you really want.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Redleg is saying that yall are making this too hard. Ducks will decoy into silo's or full bodies or white rags on sticks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think the best thing I have heard about the decoy market is: decoys are made to decoy hunters, not birds. Meaning every year companies come out with new decoys, sytles, and poses. Do they help? probably. Are they needed? Nope. Me personally I would buy goose decoys since ducks will for sure decoy to them.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Good god, give me a break... He asked a simple question. Seemed to me that cost was an issue here, and considering that they are basically the same decoy, what's the difference? Nice of you to blanket everyone with the fullbody goose decoys are the way to go and you can't give the shells away routine too. Seems like a guy can't answer a question lately without someone looking to jump all over you.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Where are you getting 58 per 6 for fullbody mallards?? The way I see it they are 94.99 per 6. If you can get fullbody mallards for 58 id like to know where.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Like i said in my first post for those of you that can read, there are times when ducks get a little wary and the average mojo and goose dekes don't quite pull them in as close as i like. Remember you nodak boys wack at them before we see them. By the time they're here..they've seen it all. I also hunt is a somewhat pressured area. A few duck dekes might help them make up their mind and close the distance. 
You're right, for the most part ducks do decoy in the field pretty easy-most of the time. As the migration hits and they are blasted at they do get a bit shy..this is where a simple duck shell may be handy.
Sorry to all the duck hunting pros on here...or wanna be's


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Verg I guess you can't count as it was your second post. Just figured if you were going to throw darts at people not being able to read you should have some come back your way for your inability to count!!

:wink:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

lol...good point porkshop


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry Verg I could not resist. I was only playing with ya though!! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GreenHead Gears shell decoys are FB's with the bottoms cut off so you dont get the flat look like from other shells which are pretty much floaters with the bottoms off and the keel removed. With the motion system they will be a great addition to any spread,

Oh by the way the FB black ducks look awesome to!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ty shooter, how come everytime I start a thread either myself or someone else gets ripped a new one?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Where is someone getting ripped a new one?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

My fault pork, I didnt see the that you were just messin around. Im an idiot, way to ruin a fun conversation, *smacks head on the desk*.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its all good! I would 99% of the guys here are willing to help. I would also say that a lot of topics like this one go way off course (sometimes for the good and sometimes for the bad). When it comes to decoys you will always get a thousand opinions because quite frankly 99% of the decoys out there work great and people all over the country have great success with different brands and styles. It seems more people put faith in their decoys instead of themselves. Knowing how to hunt is the may factor. So to answer your question you should do just fine with the shells!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Where are you getting 58 per 6 for fullbody mallards?? The way I see it they are 94.99 per 6. If you can get fullbody mallards for 58 id like to know where.


I believe 4Curl stated the cost (what Cabelas, Scheels, etc) pay for them, not retail. I believe that's why he said negotiate. I could be wrong though as it was his statement


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> It seems more people put faith in their decoys instead of themselves. Knowing how to hunt is the may factor.


You said it chopper. I argue about decoy brands all the time, but truth be told you can't buy yourself a good duck/goose hunt(unless you get a guide, but you're not really hunting then). For instance; the difference between a Big Foot or a GHG(or in this case a shell vs. a FB) is minuscule compared to doing enough scouting or not before a hunt, or being able to track down one of the last flocks in December when everyone else has given up, or being able to stay persistent when hunt after hunt as turned out unsuccessful. Sometimes we forget how much there is to learn and understand about this game.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> sodakhunter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you getting 58 per 6 for fullbody mallards?? The way I see it they are 94.99 per 6. If you can get fullbody mallards for 58 id like to know where.
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Chopper is right, dekes can only do so much the rest is up to you. Find the "X", get on it and enjoy. Chop, you killed some late season honks last year with just floaters in a field, correct??? Do you still have the pictures of that? That's a great example of what some of the guys are trying to say here. Pressured or not, they have to eat. Find where they are going and you've conquered 90% of the battle. As for the dekes, go with what you feel you need be it shells, silos, or FB's. Heck, Cabela's has some full body duck dekes, I believe they are made by Sportplast, that will collapse down and you can carry about 3 dozen of them out in a duffel bag. Bang for your buck, that would be one good option for a duck spread. Just my 2cents.

Chris


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Decoys are getting worse than fishing tackle, the more new stuff comes out the more you have to have it, i know i do. I just keep telling the wife its a good investment, but the window is starting to close there. Use whatever decoys fit the situation, silos, full bodies or shells who cares.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Chop, you killed some late season honks last year with just floaters in a field, correct??? Do you still have the pictures of that?
> Chris


Sure did! Here is the link:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=33364


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Porkchop is right. We hunted a bunch of fields last year with water keel mallard decoys and did great.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it is funny that for about 10 years now we have been basically phasing out the shell decoy, then Avery is starting to come out with these 5/8th shells and everyone eats it up. It makes me wonder why I am trying to get rid of my S&B shells to go and buy some more S&B 5/8th shells. :withstupid:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The only "phasing out" of shell decoys are the ones that don't look at all realistic. These decoys are not being "phased out" by the manufacturers, but by the consumer. You can still buy G&H shells if you want, but the geese nowadays are too "smart" for those silly things. There are plenty of high quality decoys out that are not of the full body variety. Yet, everyone seems to be drinking the full body kool aid. One of my best hunts last year came over a spread of strictly sillys. One of my all time favorite hunts was a late season hunt over 6 super mag G&H shell decoys. You don't need the biggest and the best to have great hunts, but we do it anyway. Waterfowling has turned into the biggest of gadget sports. We are always looking for the next best thing. In reality, however, my old man could still go out with those same 6 G&H shells and limit on geese if he wanted. Sometimes I think we make it way too hard. Next year, take out the equipment you used 10-15 years ago on a hunt. I bet you still get some good shooting in given the right conditions. Heck, I just may bust out the old Big River and those 6 super mags just to say I did. Well, maybe not the Big River.


----------

